# snake enrichment



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

hi there is a student studying at leeds university and and am currently doing a BSC in animal scince. I am currently doing my dissertation on snake enrichment and would like your views.

I am creating a piece of envirionmental enrichment out of expnading foam, plater of paris and chicken wire to creat a branching affect. The other type of enrichment is scent enrichment which is comprised of ground nutmeg and cinammon similar mixture to what toronto zoo have used. 

The will be placed in a tank for a suggested amount of time and a stop watch will montior. The species that i will be monitring are the *corn snake (Pantherophis guttatus), the californian kingsnake (Lampropeltis getulus californiae) and the carpet python (morelia spilota)*. These were chosen for the contrast in the eay they use the tank. 



*which of the snakes will show a difference in behaviour post enrichent?*
*Which of the snakes will prefer each of the enrichment types?*
*when the snakes are interacting with the enrichment type, which one do you think will elicit the most tongue flicking response.*
thank you


if you could email me at [email protected] with your views then that would be much appreiciated.


----------

